# anklage auf 30000€ wegen beleidigung im internet.geht das?



## Bk4ckY (12 Oktober 2010)

hallo
ich hab ein problem in einem forum von schueler.cc hab ich mich mit freunden über games unterhalten bis ein typ schrieb wir solln uns bei so nem dumen online gaame anmelden.
ich natürlich "hör auf in den foren im widr mit dem game anzufangen"
darauf hin fängt er an mit beliedigungen wie "ich f*** deine freundin von hinten du opfa " un so
ich konter natürlich un jetz will er mich aus 30000€ verklagen :S
nur weil er ein rapper oda so ist
er drohte mit meiner ip aber die bringt ihm nix
muss ich mir da jetzt sorgen machen?


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2010)

*AW: anklage auf 30000€ wegen beleidigung im internet.geht das?*



Bk4ckY schrieb:


> ... un jetz will er mich aus 30000€ verklagen :S
> ...
> ...
> ...muss ich mir da jetzt sorgen machen?




Nicht um die 30.000 € ...
... aber um Deine Orthographie ... 

Nix für ungut


----------



## Bk4ckY (12 Oktober 2010)

*AW: anklage auf 30000€ wegen beleidigung im internet.geht das?*

ja sry ich hab das einfach schnell reingetippt un nicht berichtigt
kann der mir jetz was oder nicht?


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Oktober 2010)

*AW: anklage auf 30000€ wegen beleidigung im internet.geht das?*

Mal abgesehen von den Rechtschreibschwächen:

Grundsätzlich ist eine "Beleidigung" ein Begriff, der sehr viel Auslegungsspielraum enthält. Auch ist es in diesen Sachen so: wenn nachweislich beide Parteien sich gegenseitig beharkt haben und beide mitgemischt und sich gegenseitig beleidigt haben, dann interessiert das den Juristen eigentlich nicht mehr. Die Juristen machen sich dann eigentlich keinen Gedanken mehr um die Frage, wer angefangen hat und womit, und wer am schlimmsten beleidigt hat. Denn das ist rechtlich dann meistens kaum noch zu klären. Wer selbst Beleidigungen ausspricht, gibt damit auch mehr oder weniger gegenüber dem anderen eine Art "konkludentes Einverständnis", dass der andere seinerseits mit Verbalattacken, auch Beleidigungen, kontern darf.

In dem Moment, wo beide kräftig mitgemischt haben und sich beide nicht zurückgehalten haben, kann keiner von beiden mehr den anderen in Regreß nehmen.

Außerdem ist ein angedrohter Streitwert von 30.000 Euro natürlich vollkommen überzogen. Üblicherweise geht es hier allenfalls um Beträge von 5.000 Euro, vielleicht auch 10.000 Euro.
AG Hamburg: Streitwert bei Online-Beleidigung bei 5.000,- EUR - Kanzlei Dr. Bahr

Und, wie gesagt: wenn der andere seinerseits nachweisbar angefangen (oder auch nur mitgemischt) hat, kann er sich nicht beschweren, wenn gekontert wird. Er verwirkt selbst seine Entschädigungsansprüche.

Zu den IP-Adressen: die Provider speichern die Logdaten zu den IP-Adressen derzeit höchstens 1 Woche (T-Com), es gibt bestimmte Provider, die auch überhaupt nichts speichern.

Spätestens nach 1 Woche kann also eine IP-Adresse gar nicht mehr demjenigen zugeordnet werden, der damit im Netz unterwegs war. Auch ist es fraglich, ob ein Staatsanwalt da überhaupt tätig wird, und ob er nicht wegen Geringfügigkeit einstellt.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Oktober 2010)

*AW: anklage auf 30000€ wegen beleidigung im internet.geht das?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Auch ist es fraglich, ob ein Staatsanwalt da überhaupt tätig wird, und ob er nicht wegen Geringfügigkeit einstellt.


Beleidigung ? Wikipedia


> Die Beleidigung ist ein sog. Antragsdelikt (im Gegensatz zu einem Offizialdelikt).


Von sich aus wird der überhaupt nicht tätig. 
Antragsdelikte


> Antragsdelikte
> Straftaten, die nur auf Strafantrag eines Verletzten oder eines sonstigen Antragsberechtigten verfolgt werden.
> ...
> Die bekanntesten (absoluten) Antragsdelikte sind:
> * Beleidigung (§§ 185, 194 StGB)


Bei so konfuser Beweislage stellen die praktisch immer ein.
Es gibt wahrhaftig wichtigeres


----------



## Heiko (12 Oktober 2010)

*AW: anklage auf 30000€ wegen beleidigung im internet.geht das?*

Ich fasse mal ganz kurz zusammen: bleibt ruhig.


----------



## Bk4ckY (12 Oktober 2010)

*AW: anklage auf 30000€ wegen beleidigung im internet.geht das?*

ok danke leute =)


----------

